# The correct way to address a Dead Person



## jenolan

Hi,

Can someone please tell me whats the correct way to address a dead persons estate. 

Thanks


----------



## ribena

Joe Bloggs, deceased or 
the Estate of the late Joe Bloggs


----------



## ajapale

Reps of Joe Bloggs


----------



## Northie

Currently dealing with my mothers estate and I would suggest not doing what the house insurance people did.

They addressed the letter to "The Estate of the late Mrs. X" and then started the letter with "Dear Mrs. X" did not go down too well with my elderly father.


----------



## ClubMan

Because we still haven't managed to transfer my late father's _Vodafone _shares to my mother's name she still gets letters from _Vodadone _addressed to _Mr. John P. ClubMan, U/D_. What does the _U/D _mean?


----------



## Audrey

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Because we still haven't managed to transfer my late father's _Vodafone _shares to my mother's name she still gets letters from _Vodadone _addressed to _Mr. John P. ClubMan, U/D_. What does the _U/D _mean?


. Don't know, but maybe something like "under dispute" or "under discussion" or something like that? "Under" something, I would say.


----------



## bond-007

The worst I have seen was a letter sent to my dead brother in law telling him his insurance DD bounced because he was dead. Mega insensitive.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

U/D probably means Under Declaration (of Trust)

Brendan


----------

